# Overclocking E8400?? Help!



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi, I have C2D E8400 @ 3.0GHz. I want to overclock it [stock cooling] to just 3.2GHz or 3.3GHz. How can we do??? I don't know O.C CPU but I know to O.C GPU . Is it easy as O.Cing GPU or is it hard??? please give me detail explanation??


----------



## amitash (Dec 13, 2008)

You have an intel motherboard so that means the only way you can overclock is via software...I used to use SetFSB...do this:
 might work...do the following:
1.download setfsb from their site
2.You will need to find the phase locked loop or PLL version for your motherboard..to do that open up your case,remove any big graphics cards/expansion cards so that you have a good view of the motherboard.
3.There will be a crystal with 14.3Mhz written on it...next to this crystal there should be an IC with some symbol and a string of charecters written on it..this is your PLL...copy down this number. Eg: my PLL is CV183APAG..go here for a pictorial guide *www.podien.de/FSB.HTM
4.NOW boot uo into windows, open up setfsb and in the select PLL drop down box, select the PLL number that you just saw on your motherboard
5Now things are fairly straight forward..click get fsb to get your current clocks...Move the slider to increase the FSB then click SetFSB and your done..Keep in mind though that this software cannot help you to overvolt the procy...Enjoy


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 13, 2008)

amitash said:


> You have an intel motherboard so that means the only way you can overclock is via software...I used to use SetFSB...do this:
> might work...do the following:
> 1.download setfsb from their site
> 2.You will need to find the phase locked loop or PLL version for your motherboard..to do that open up your case,remove any big graphics cards/expansion cards so that you have a good view of the motherboard.
> ...



Thanks dude!


----------

